# The East 2009 Postseason Teams



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*On August 11 2008, here is my list of the (Defensive) Eastern Conference 2009 Postseason Teams:* 

No hard feelings to anyone but the Western Conference teams are not as physical or dominating in the Frontcourt and Backcourt as the Eastern Conference teams. The majority of the west teams play an open court run and gun style which is good during the regular season because the Refs dont allow much physical contact untill the Postseason. This season when checking the stats of a game check the fouls and the FT attempts of the Western Conference Teams and you will see how they win the majority of their games (acting). Especially against the East teams who are used to playing physical. 

*1) Boston *is the Top team in the East winning last season Championship Finals off of pure team-defense. 

*2) Detroit *is still the roughneck team in the league that can get down and dirty or quick as lightning with just one of these leadership players on the court Billups, Rip, Prince, and Rasheed. They just added Kwame who went through a grueling Bigman training for three years with coach Phil Jax. Old man Rasheed scoring will rise with 24 mpg of Kwame big body in the paint. 

*3) Cleveland* got Lebron James with a full training-camp of Varejao & Big Ben to work into the creative Lebron system early. Having a healthy Gibson and Delonte West at the point is not bad when both jumpshots are falling so Lebron could take over the point. Pavolic outside shooting will have to make up for such a poor season last year. 

*4) Toronto* will have a mystery recovery of a 80 game healthy Jermain O'Neal to co-exist with the dominating Bosh in the paint. 6.10 Center Bargnani could practice his 3 point shooting throughout the entire season with O'Neal & Bosh each averaging 12 rebounds and 2 blocks per game. PG-Jose Calderon have the chance this season to say, "Nash and Paul what?". 

*5) Washington *got a season well rested Gilbert Arenas back to make every oposition have to double and tripple team him in a well coordinated coach Eddie Jordan system that has been hard for any team scout to predict since becomming a head coach. 

*6) Orlando *is back with Superman Howard going after the Starting Center of the All-Star game with his homeboys Lewis & Hedo in the frontcourt to back him up. This season JJ Redick will have to get up off the pot or go to the Euro league because rookie SG-Courtney Lee out of West Kentucky is here to stay by making PG-Jameer Nelson game move up a level or two. 

*7) Philly *finally got the PF-Elton Brand, that the 76ers been missing for decades since they traded Charles Barkley. Dont get me wrong the team had some decent PF the best was an injury Coleman they traded for he played hurt for years. But adding PF-Elton Brand with a shotblocking C-Dalembert with a young athletic Thadeus Young and Evans in the Frontcourt their Rookie Center Speights will learn quick. I never did like PG-Andre Miller performance as a Clipper or Nuggets in the 4th quarter where he consistently folds under pressure but on the 76ers with Captain SF/SG-Iggy, SG-Green, and backup PG-Ollie, Miller seem to have become a crunchtime player. 

*8) Atlanta *"Danger-Danger-Danger!", this is a team that kept comming together and improving their chemistry in each of their playoff games. Having a full season and training-camp of the starting bacourt tandem of PG-Bibby & SG-Joe Johnson (both are in their final contract season) will be something exciting to watch. Especially with the dominting strong force of the Tandem of Josh Smith & Al Horford in the paint. It's very sad that they lost Josh Childress great awareness performance that is hard to replace to the Euro League. But the way this team came together in the Postseason games gives me confidence in the team and coaching staff to make each player move up a level in their performance this regular season with the lost of Childress. 

*9) Charlotte *got HOF Coach Larry Brown running the show now, and every Knick Fan, Piston Fan, 76er Fan, Pacer Fan, and Spurs Fan, should know what that means now for all of the Bobcats young players (either shut or get up off the pot). If Rookie PG-DJ Augustin brings the same point-talent he applied in Texas, with C-Okafor, a healthy PF-May, SF-Wallace, SG-Richardson, and Combo-Guard Felton, with the deep young defensive depth they have on their bench the NBA league will have problems if coach Larry Brown runs an uptempo run and gun performance with a "Three-Guard Line-up" for one quarter each game with two little guards (Augustin & Felton pressuring the ball each time on defense), and high-light performer Jason Richardson defending the passing lane under coach Larry Brown strategy. 

*10) Chicago *has a new and better coach now in Vinny Del *****, who will size-up PG-Hindrich performance to the number 1 pick PG-Derrick Rose creative performance (both may play in the same line-up at times). The Bulls having a full season and training camp veteran experience SG-Larry Hughes to direct the direction of the guards, and a wiser veteran PF than Ben Wallace in Drew Gooden to direct the directions of the young bigmen in the paint may shock and suprise alot of unblievers this season. The re-signing of Deng was a wise move for the Bulls by taking alot of pressure off the two new Combo-Guards (Hughes & Rose) that will lead their Backcourt for 48 mpg this season. 

*11) Miami,* the most curious team to look foward to watching this season with an injury Super Star SG-Dwayne Wade who is averaging 15 points comming off the bench this offseason on the USA Olympic Team. He looks great to me, his first step is back to normal. Pat Riley did not seem to happy selecting the best player in the draft the 6.10 PF-Michael Beasley who looked like a NBA star player while in college. Alot of teams would luv to have a starting line-up that consist of switching a strong PF into a Center like C/F-Haslem, PF-Beasley, SF-Matrix, and SG-Wade. The Heat problem lies in who will be the master PG of this team for 27 to 32 mpg. I hope they find a young and upcomming PG for this duty.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

1. Magic
2. Celtics
3. Pistons
4. 76ers
5. Wizards
6. Cavs
7. Bobcats
8. Pacers


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*For those of you who wonder why the Knicks are not on this 2009 Postseason list, I think you know already but you dont want to swallow it.* 

The Knicks rank 14 to 17 in the poll for the 2009 Postseason Games in August.
Being a Knick-Fan, I can not find a team in the Eastern Conference the Knicks roster is better than in the regular season games. Maybe the Knicks are better than Donnie Walsh Indiana Roster but Larry Bird made some quick drastic changes since Walsh departure. 
The Knicks still have the 23 win season roster from lastseason. No major changes in player or coach (another offensive minded coach that depends on experience players to form a style to play to), SG-Fred Jones for PG-Duhorn (Backcourt Defense), Roberson for Morris 14 spot on the bench, and soft injury prone Gallinari for Balkman Tazman defensive hustle at helping his teammates score points. 
Isiah showed as the coach of the Indiana Pacers that he could do the same thing with a PF like Amare (J.ONeal), and a SF like Marion (Ron Artest), only if he had a fast running pass-first PG like Nash that could run & gun for 38 mpg. 
Isiah was stuck with Tinsley like Phoenix coach D'Antoni was stuck with Marbury (poor floor leaders), but Isiah did better with Tinsley than Phoenix did with Marbury.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> *For those of you who wonder why the Knicks are not on this 2009 Postseason list, I think you know already but you dont want to swallow it.*
> 
> The Knicks rank 14 to 17 in the poll for the 2009 Postseason Games in August.
> Being a Knick-Fan, *I can not find a team in the Eastern Conference the Knicks roster is better than in the regular season games.* Maybe the Knicks are better than Donnie Walsh Indiana Roster but Larry Bird made some quick drastic changes since Walsh departure.


We're likely going to be better than a New Jersey Nets teams that completely scrapped their roster.



Kiyaman said:


> The Knicks still have the 23 win season roster from lastseason. No major changes in player or coach (another offensive minded coach that depends on experience players to form a style to play to), SG-Fred Jones for PG-Duhorn (Backcourt Defense), Roberson for Morris 14 spot on the bench, and soft injury prone Gallinari for Balkman Tazman defensive hustle at helping his teammates score points.
> Isiah showed as the coach of the Indiana Pacers that he could do the same thing with a PF like Amare (J.ONeal), and a SF like Marion (Ron Artest), only if he had a fast running pass-first PG like Nash that could run & gun for 38 mpg.
> Isiah was stuck with Tinsley like Phoenix coach D'Antoni was stuck with Marbury (poor floor leaders), but Isiah did better with Tinsley than Phoenix did with Marbury.


The Knicks have a similar roster to that of last year but the major difference comes in the coaching and the culture. Time has shown those two things could make a BIG difference. We did terrible last season not because we had a lack of talent but because we had a lack of chemistry; D'Antoni's fortay.

P.S., Jamal Tinlsey became one of the league's best passers and one of it's best at taking care of the ball his first couple of seasons in the league. He couldn't shoot but what really killed him was injuries and terrible off the court stuff. There was a reason why the Pacers at one point lead the league in wins and considered a contender. You can't do that with poor leadership at the point.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*No........*

The Knicks may very well have been a 23 win TEAM last year but they were NOT a 23 win roster. With the right system an coach, they have a playoff team ...EASILY. What needs to happen is that guys must be put in a position where they can match their best years. No one is too old, yet. Curry was discussed as an allstar 2 years ago....same with Zach.....same with Marbury....JC maybe this year. Lee could be 6th man of the year...as could Nate. This is NOT a weak roster. It has been a confused, mismatched roster. I'll say it now.....they make the playoffs.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: No........*

How can the same confused, mismatched roster that has played horribly the past 3 years abruptly turn it around and make the playoffs this year?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> We're likely going to be better than a New Jersey Nets teams that completely scrapped their roster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Nets have no coach! All three of their best coaches left the team (Byron Scott, Eddie Jordan, Mike O'Koren), and left behind the 4th errand coach Frank. Jason Kidd coached the Nets during Coach Frank tour. 
New G.M. Kiki Vandeweigh will work on the players and then the new coaching staff in Jersey throughout this season. 
Kiki has done twice a better job than Walsh and D'Antoni (all hired around the same time the last 5 months). 


I agree with you that last season coaching staff was missing in action, but this team 4 leaders that control the offense (Marbury, Crawford, Q.Rich, and Zach) showed no co-existing or no team-work chemistry with each other or any of their teammates. Coach D'Antoni is not a "Miracle-Worker" on this bunch. Marbury and Q,Rich could be benched this season but Zach contract says 30 mpg this season, and the roster only having one SG which is Crawford says 32 mpg too. Poor draft choice (SG-Eric Gordon supposed to be a Knick), and having no defensive coach on the staff says alot of teams will blow-out the Knicks. 


The reason why the Pacers lead the league in WINS was Point-Foward Ron Artest and PG-Kenny Anderson playing the point so much with backup PG Johnson. 
Tinsley been injury prone every season he been in the league. 
Between Nest & TJ Ford, who do you think the Pacers needed the most?

*Here's an old Pacer lineup:*
C-Brad Miller
PF-J.O'Neal
SF-Artest
SG-Reggie Miller
PG-Tinsley 

*Here's D'Antoni best lineup on the Suns:*
C-Amare
PF-Matrix
SF-Q.Rich
SG-Joe Johnson
PG-Nash 

*The two lineups are comparison and equal, untill you matchup the two PG.* 
And this is why D'Antoni coaching have'nt showed me anything better than Isiah Thomas coaching the Pacers. 
*D'Antoni real NBA test of coaching will be with this Knick Team...*


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: No........*



Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> How can the same confused, mismatched roster that has played horribly the past 3 years abruptly turn it around and make the playoffs this year?


Because we're a completely different team roster wise than anything we had 3 years ago. We've gone through a signficant roster turnover that has improved the overall talent.....but not so much group cohesiveness on the floor.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> The Nets have no coach! All three of their best coaches left the team (Byron Scott, Eddie Jordan, Mike O'Koren), and left behind the 4th errand coach Frank. Jason Kidd coached the Nets during Coach Frank tour.
> New G.M. Kiki Vandeweigh will work on the players and then the new coaching staff in Jersey throughout this season.
> Kiki has done twice a better job than Walsh and D'Antoni (all hired around the same time the last 5 months).


New coaching staff? Don't you think Vandewegh would have made his coaching changes by now if he were going to do it? He's been on his job since January which has been more than enough time to evaluate the present coaching staff. I'm not even sure whether it is his call to hire and fire coaches given the fact that Rod Thorn is still a higher ranking official.

What makes you think Kiki has any ability to "work on players?" Considering the bang up job he did with Nikolay Tsitkishvili, I wouldn't be to encouraged of his abilities to develop players. 

I also completely disagree that he did any better a job than Walsh. He's certainly made more moves but then again we didn't have an aging team like the Nets did which required a rebuilding process. Besides, this is about a body of work so let's actually see Walsh impliment his retooling plan fully before we judge.




Kiyaman said:


> I agree with you that last season coaching staff was missing in action, but this team 4 leaders that control the offense (*Marbury, Crawford, Q.Rich, and Zach) showed no co-existing or no team-work chemistry with each other or any of their teammates.* Coach D'Antoni is not a "Miracle-Worker" on this bunch. Marbury and Q,Rich could be benched this season but Zach contract says 30 mpg this season, and the roster only having one SG which is Crawford says 32 mpg too. Poor draft choice (SG-Eric Gordon supposed to be a Knick), and having no defensive coach on the staff says alot of teams will blow-out the Knicks.


Well what has D'Antoni's teams in the past have had plenty of? Chemistry. Before he got there in Phoenix, all they were was a team with talented starters and little more having proved nothing as a team. So why are you doubtful of Mike's abilities to turn this team around? I don't think the Suns accidently got good even with the obvious talent they had. We have a boat load of talent and couldn't win more than 23 games last season, so that just goes to show you it does not equate to wins.




Kiyaman said:


> The reason why the Pacers lead the league in WINS was Point-Foward Ron Artest and PG-Kenny Anderson playing the point so much with backup PG Johnson.
> Tinsley been injury prone every season he been in the league.
> Between Nest & TJ Ford, who do you think the Pacers needed the most?
> 
> ...


Dude, are you serious? *Kenny Anderson played one season with the Pacers during the 2003-2004 season. Let me repeat that for emphasis- ONE SEASON!* In that one season, he played just 44 games and just one more season in the league before being forced to retire because no team wanted him. Anthony Johnson did get a significant chunk of burn with the team but that was largely because Tinsley was INJURIED and got the time as default. Tinsley was very much the PG of the Pacers, plain and simple.


I think your nutty if you believe that those Suns and Pacers teams were equal. Joe Johnson during that one season with Nash was better than a broken down Reggie Miller. Ron Artest also had not at the time established himself as the force he is now....but Richardson was at the peak of his career and compareable. You could also give me Amare and Marion over Brad Miller at any point of their careers. The Pacers were deeper but the Suns were a better team based off their starting 5. In spite of that, the Pacers were pretty close to getting to Finals under Carlisle WITH Tinsley as their starting/pre-dominant PG. Clearly, you don't do that with a lameduck player *running your entire offensive gameplan.*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*



Dude, are you serious? Kenny Anderson played one season with the Pacers during the 2003-2004 season. Let me repeat that for emphasis- ONE SEASON! In that one season, he played just 44 games and just one more season in the league before being forced to retire because no team wanted him. Anthony Johnson did get a significant chunk of burn with the team but that was largely because Tinsley was INJURIED and got the time as default. Tinsley was very much the PG of the Pacers, plain and simple.


I think your nutty if you believe that those Suns and Pacers teams were equal. Joe Johnson during that one season with Nash was better than a broken down Reggie Miller. Ron Artest also had not at the time established himself as the force he is now....but Richardson was at the peak of his career and compareable. You could also give me Amare and Marion over Brad Miller at any point of their careers. The Pacers were deeper but the Suns were a better team based off their starting 5. In spite of that, the Pacers were pretty close to getting to Finals under Carlisle WITH Tinsley as their starting/pre-dominant PG. Clearly, you don't do that with a lameduck player running your entire offensive gameplan.

Click to expand...

*The year that Kenny Anderson played with the Pacers was their last highest winning season, Artest and J.O'Neal made the All-Star team, plus Artest won the Defensive of the year award. The Eastern Conference team that went to the Finals are the team that knocked them out of the Playoffs. Mainly because Tinsley came back from injury and Kidd put it on him (they should have kept the Anderson & Johnson show for the playoffs). That was when everyone started questioning Tinsley performances as a young Starter. Because in the Finals both of the Spurs young PG Parker & Claxton put it on Kidd. 

Brad Miller & J.Oneal was more a dangerous tandem than Amare & Matrix, especially with All-Star Ron Artest helping the paint area. 
Joe Johnson and Nash, I will admit was the next ELITE tandem of guards that would have ruled the NBA. 
But the Phoenix Suns had a mean chemistry with Jason Kidd and Matrix. The chemistry disapeared when Marbury lead the team at the point. Once the team got rid of Marbury the chemistry reapeared again. 
*D'Antoni inhereted an All-Star lineup in Phoenix...*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: No........*



TwinkieFoot said:


> Because we're a completely different team roster wise than anything we had 3 years ago.


What about last year? Year before? I said past three years.



TwinkieFoot said:


> We've gone through a signficant roster turnover that has improved the overall talent.....but not so much group cohesiveness on the floor.


The chemistry in NY has been awful every single year, but Chris Duhon and Dalino Gallinari are going to change that? I tend to doubt it. This season will be just like every other one.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> The year that Kenny Anderson played with the Pacers was their last highest winning season, Artest and J.O'Neal made the All-Star team, plus Artest won the Defensive of the year award. The Eastern Conference team that went to the Finals are the team that knocked them out of the Playoffs. Mainly because Tinsley came back from injury and Kidd put it on him (they should have kept the Anderson & Johnson show for the playoffs). That was when everyone started questioning Tinsley performances as a young Starter. Because in the Finals both of the Spurs young PG Parker & Claxton put it on Kidd.
> 
> [/SIZE][/B]


You're actually talking about the 03-04 pacers, who lost to the pistons in ECF (Remember the Prince Block on Reggie).


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Vincanity15311 said:


> You're actually talking about the 03-04 pacers, who lost to the pistons in ECF (Remember the Prince Block on Reggie).


*Vincanity thank you!* that 2003-4 Pacer roster lost in the postseason to the team that won the Championship that season. 
However, the 2002-3 Pacer roster also was a strong team with Ron Artest taking over the point position in the majority of their games which they lost to the East team that went to the Finals (Nets). 



> Because we're a completely different team roster wise than anything we had 3 years ago. We've gone through a signficant roster turnover that has improved the overall talent.....but not so much group cohesiveness on the floor.


There is nothing different about this roster from the last 3 years other than the Knicks added the TOP-1 "Off the court" and Lockerroom Cancer Player in the NBA to their roster (20-10 Zach Randolph), to prove that Marbury is not the Top-1 cancer player in the league. 
Duhorn equal Fred Jones, and Gallinari will take the playingtime of Wilson Chandler if he dont get a season injury the first time they put him in as a PF. 
Coach D'Antoni cant do nothing for this Knick Team without the Knicks changing an increasing their coaching-staff. Especially without getting 2 or 3 defensive coaches.


The reason why I put the Detroit Pistons as the number #2 team is look at their Starting lineup and how many coaching changes they had since the 2002-3 season and still was an explosive team in the regular and Post season games since then to now. 

*Boston* may not be the number one winning team in the East this season if one of the BIG-3 miss half a season to injury, but being that they Won lastseason Championship I'm obligated to put them as number one. 

*Detroit* has not broke up the best Backcourt Tandem in the NBA "PG-Billups & SG-Rip", plus SF-Prince & PF-Rasheed offense/defense tactics still remain on the Detroit team, which only proves they can WIN "on any given game". 

*No matter who becomes Detroit coach the four players above are all leadership players that will lead the pact on their roster.* 

As a B-Ball Player and Fan, I learned quick that the Coach is 25% of the game and the players team-concept of playing together are 75% of the game. The coach is no help when a player have to react on any play on court. 
Marbury & Crawford showed repeatedly their poor decision making on the court on several occasions in crunchtime by not calling a time-out when fans children were calling time out from their seats in MSG. Marbury & Crawford did this foolish act to every coach they had as a Knick.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The offseason improvement of the Eastern Conference Teams has this Knick Team as a LOTTERY team next season.* 

*Here are somethings that Donnie Walsh and Mike D'Antoni dont know or are disreguarding this offseason to become a Lottery Team next season:*
There is no other excuse. 

Everytime I watch the Detroit Pistons backcourt tandem of "PG-Billups & SG-Rip" perform I want to shoot Marbury & Crawford poor perfomance together.

*Marbury & Crawford *must be traded for one decent starting Guard for this Knick team before Training Camp. If any of the two are still on the Knicks when the season start the Knicks is asking for a losing season with these two guards that has never complimented their teammates performance. 

Watching *PF-Zach Randolph & SF-Q.Richardson *repeated lazy performance where there legs and speed stay in a slow-motion mode as if they are getting their Senior Citizen check along with their NBA contract has people thinking they cant be traded because of their high contract, when the real reason why they cant be traded is no team want to slow down for a rheumatism nagging old man on their team. These two players must be traded ASAP it does not matter what we get in return. Zach & Q.Rich is to slow to compete in the NBA on both sides of the court. They will ruin any team that they are on with their Bullshut. 

The MLE signings *Jerome James and Jared Jefferies *performance have to be for players that dont belong in the NBA. Every High School player that entered the NBA rookie season was 100% better than any performance that the two J.J.'s had. These two players can not be traded they are Buy-Outs. 

*Malik Rose *was banned from the Spurs because he forgot his main role on the team (Dont shoot the ball). The Spurs had scorers and 3-pt shooters inwhich Malik Rose was supposed to rebound, grab lose balls, block oponents, defend, and pass the ball to the scorers 90% of the time. But Malik Rose kept shooting the ball every chance he got. Coach Pop had Malik traded along with a first round draft pick (Lee) for another strong rebounder that will pass the ball (Nazr). Malik Rose became a Knick and at every chance he got he would shoot the ball instead of pass the ball around to give it to a shooter or scorer. Malik Rose is the oposite of Zach Randolph whom both dont follow any orders from the coach and should be traded to the next team each season of their contract. Trade or Buyout before Training camp start. 

*Conclusion:
Knick Players Marbury, Crawford, Q.Rich, Zach, and Malik if not benched all season anyone of their "Selfish Attitude Performance" will cause this Knick team or the next team to become a Lottery 23 to 33 Win season team...*


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree with that last post between 23 and 35 wins will be good enough for me


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> The year that Kenny Anderson played with the Pacers was their last highest winning season, Artest and J.O'Neal made the All-Star team, plus Artest won the Defensive of the year award. The Eastern Conference team that went to the Finals are the team that knocked them out of the Playoffs. Mainly because Tinsley came back from injury and Kidd put it on him (they should have kept the Anderson & Johnson show for the playoffs). That was when everyone started questioning Tinsley performances as a young Starter. Because in the Finals both of the Spurs young PG Parker & Claxton put it on Kidd.


The year Kenny Anderson played with the Pacers, he played only 44 games once again. No way you can tell me that a backup that played half the season was more responsible for that kind of success than the starter who contributed more overall.
P.S., Ron Artest never made an all-star team to my recollection and actually, only Claxton had a good series against Kidd where Parker struggled



Kiyaman said:


> Brad Miller & J.Oneal was more a dangerous tandem than Amare & Matrix, especially with All-Star Ron Artest helping the paint area.
> Joe Johnson and Nash, I will admit was the next ELITE tandem of guards that would have ruled the NBA.
> But the Phoenix Suns had a mean chemistry with Jason Kidd and Matrix. The chemistry disapeared when Marbury lead the team at the point. Once the team got rid of Marbury the chemistry reapeared again.
> *D'Antoni inhereted an All-Star lineup in Phoenix...*


Once again, Ron Artest was never an all-star to my recollection. I guess everything comes down to a matter of opinion but I think the proof is in the pudding; which pair of players still are all-stars and which two are not.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: No........*



Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> What about last year? Year before? I said past three years.


I don't know if you've been paying attention to the Knicks the past 3 seasons. Just to recap the additions made each season:

*2005-2006 (Total of 13 players)*
Eddy Curry...C
Antonio Davis/Jalen Rose...G/F
Channing Frye...F/C
David Lee...F
Nate Robinson...PG
Quentin Richardson...G/F
Matt Barnes/Qyntel Woods...SF
Steve Francis...PG
Ime Udoka...G/F
Jackie Butler...C
Jerome James...C

*2006-2007(total of 5 players)*
Jared Jefferies...SF
Mardy Collins...G/F
Ronaldo Balkman...SF
Kelvin Cato...C
Randolph Morris...C

*2007-2008 (total of 3 players)*
Zach Randolph...PF
Fred Jones...SG
Wilson Chandler...SF

That's on average a total of 7 players changed each season (about half an NBA roster) and 2 coaches during that span. This may not be too accurate a measurement because of just how broad a range of players we're dealing with from season to season but what can't be disputed is just how important a majority of each of these players have been to the Knicks plans during the course of the season.




Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> The chemistry in NY has been awful every single year, but Chris Duhon and Dalino Gallinari are going to change that? I tend to doubt it. This season will be just like every other one.


Gallinari probably won't get to many minutes with us this season. Duhon on the other hand does make a big difference for us because he represents a change in the culture of how we'll operate as a team. He'll very much be the man in charge of running our offense and him being the team/role player that does something so small as distribute the ball, will make a big difference on a team with excellent scorers that only figure to get better with a crafty offensive coach. I don't think we'll be a powerhouse but we will certainly be in contention for the playoffs...but likely will fall short IMO.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> [There is nothing different about this roster from the last 3 years other than the Knicks added the TOP-1 "Off the court" and Lockerroom Cancer Player in the NBA to their roster (20-10 Zach Randolph), to prove that Marbury is not the Top-1 cancer player in the league.
> Duhorn equal Fred Jones, and Gallinari will take the playingtime of Wilson Chandler if he dont get a season injury the first time they put him in as a PF.
> Coach D'Antoni cant do nothing for this Knick Team without the Knicks changing an increasing their coaching-staff. Especially without getting 2 or 3 defensive coaches.


Dude, I understand a non-Knick fan not paying attention to us. It's unexcusable that an actual Knick fan not been paying attention to what has happened the past few seasons.

2005-2006 (Total of 13 players)
Eddy Curry...C
Antonio Davis/Jalen Rose...G/F
Channing Frye...F/C
David Lee...F
Nate Robinson...PG
Quentin Richardson...G/F
Matt Barnes/Qyntel Woods...SF
Steve Francis...PG
Ime Udoka...G/F
Jackie Butler...C
Jerome James...C

2006-2007(total of 5 players)
Jared Jefferies...SF
Mardy Collins...G/F
Ronaldo Balkman...SF
Kelvin Cato...C
Randolph Morris...C

2007-2008 (total of 3 players)
Zach Randolph...PF
Fred Jones...SG
Wilson Chandler...SF

That's on average a total of 7 players changed each season (about half an NBA roster) and 2 coaches during that span. This may not be too accurate a measurement because of just how broad a range of players we're dealing with from season to season but what can't be disputed is just how important a majority of each of these players have been to the Knicks plans during the course of the season. Pay attention.




Kiyaman said:


> As a B-Ball Player and Fan, I learned quick that the Coach is 25% of the game and the players team-concept of playing together are 75% of the game. The coach is no help when a player have to react on any play on court.
> Marbury & Crawford showed repeatedly their poor decision making on the court on several occasions in crunchtime by not calling a time-out when fans children were calling time out from their seats in MSG. Marbury & Crawford did this foolish act to every coach they had as a Knick.


It's a good thing that Mike D'Antoni has shown he can coach better than a toddler. If that's the bench press for coaching then maybe I can be the next Phil Jackson.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: No........*



TwinkieFoot said:


> I don't know if you've been paying attention to the Knicks the past 3 seasons. Just to recap the additions made each season:
> ........
> That's on average a total of 7 players changed each season (about half an NBA roster) and 2 coaches during that span. This may not be too accurate a measurement because of just how broad a range of players we're dealing with from season to season but what can't be disputed is just how important a majority of each of these players have been to the Knicks plans during the course of the season.


So you're saying that turnover has been the Knicks' problem the last three years, as opposed to the fact that you have horribly mismatched players/personalities in that locker room (and still do)? The team's chemistry issues go far beyond that list you posted. Randolph, Curry, and Steph are the problem there, and all three of them are still Knicks.



TwinkieFoot said:


> Gallinari probably won't get to many minutes with us this season. Duhon on the other hand does make a big difference for us because he represents a change in the culture of how we'll operate as a team. He'll very much be the man in charge of running our offense and him being the team/role player that does something so small as distribute the ball, will make a big difference on a team with excellent scorers that only figure to get better with a crafty offensive coach. I don't think we'll be a powerhouse but we will certainly be in contention for the playoffs...but likely will fall short IMO.


I think you're putting pretty unrealistic expectations on Duhon. You think he's going to come in and change the culture of this team just like that? D'Antoni's Suns weren't any good until Steve Nash came along. Duhon is not Steve Nash or anywhere close. If you don't believe me, ask the Bulls forum. I don't think you'll get too many glowing reviews in there concerning Duhon.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Read closer....*

He said Duhon "represented" a culture shift....no would be the man responsible for it. I think everyone knows Duhon is not a star. We see him as the pilot who knows his job. Just a small, necessary piece.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

My bad, then.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Here is the Eastern Conference Ranking by SI. 
They have the Orlando Magic as 3rd in their ranking, where I added them at 6th. 

sportsillustrated.cnn.com/200...ngs/index.html

However, SI also have the Knicks as dead last in the East conference. 
And everyone wondered why I called Donnie Walsh an idiot at the hiring of (idiot) celebrity coach D'Antoni. 
That move proved that Owner Dolan hired 3 clueless Presidents in a row (Layden, Isiah, and Walsh). 



> Gallinari probably won't get to many minutes with us this season. Duhon on the other hand does make a big difference for us because he represents a change in the culture of how we'll operate as a team. He'll very much be the man in charge of running our offense and him being the team/role player that does something so small as distribute the ball, will make a big difference on a team with excellent scorers that only figure to get better with a crafty offensive coach. I don't think we'll be a powerhouse but we will certainly be in contention for the playoffs...but likely will fall short IMO.


Now that is being overly optimistic when every team in the Atlantic Division has improved this offseason to where they all look like they will sweep the Knicks in the regular season games.


----------

